# Possesseurs d'iPod: tous des voleurs!



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article 

Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?

Sacré Microsoft ... toujours aussi assoiffé.


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Ballmer a jamais été réputé pour sa finesse 
je crois qu'il a un peu gaffé en voulant mettre en avant  la solution maison des DRM...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2004)

On a ici les deux stratégies, celle de Microsoft et celle d'Apple qui s'opposent et s'affichent au grand jour.

Dans le premier cas, la tendance et de «fermer» un maximum ses produits et logiciels en faisant passer pour un pirate ou un voleur potentiel chaque utilisateur. Discours ultra-sécuritaire, etc.

Et dans l'autre cas, on a une solution plus ouverte, un DRM plus facile à contourner (pas à casser, ça n'est pas pareil), et au final une stratégie qui vise plutôt à responsabiliser l'utilisateur en sachant qu'il sera de toute manière impossible d'empêcher complètement le piratage.

A savoir maintenant quelle stratégie sera gagnante...

Pour le reste, on a pris l'habitude de «connaître» l'autre Steve... et qu'il y va rarement avec le dos de la cueillère...


----------



## steinway (4 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article
> 
> Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?
> 
> ...



   

quand on voit la video ou il "vend" windows 1, on comprend que c est pas la peine de s eterniser sur son cas...


----------



## iota (4 Octobre 2004)

Salut.

 C'est marrant, il parle pas des personnes qui utilisent des applications de P2P sous windows pour télécharger illégalement des musiques.

 Utilisateurs de windows, vous etes des voleurs ! 

 @+
 iota


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

D'un autre coté je crains toujours microsfot et son rouleau compresseur  esperons que cette fois la longueur d'avance prise par apple sera suffisante, esperons


----------



## minime (5 Octobre 2004)

Le titre de silicon.com est 'iPod users are music thieves' says Ballmer. D'après l'article il aurait déclaré : _"We&#8217;ve had DRM in Windows for years. The most common format of music on an iPod is 'stolen'."_ Cette phrase a été reprise un peu partout, TheRegister, MacWorld&#8230;

Il arrive qu'un journaliste réécrive, ou remette en forme (une sorte de copier-coller) les propos de quelqu'un. C'est parfois fait à bon escient, mais là on le fait passer pour un fou furieux. Vu qu'il est déjà détesté par les fans d'Apple le procédé vise à nous livrer Ballmer en pature. The Mac Observer, qui s'est renseigné auprès d'autres membres de la presse ayant assisté en personne à cet entretien, affirme qu'il n'a jamais dit ça.

« _Contrary to other published reports, Mr. Ballmer was not quoted as saying iPod users are music thieves. A headline by journalist Andy McCue of silicon.com gave the impression Mr. Ballmer made such a comment, but The Mac Observer has confirmed through other reporters who attended the event that he never made such a comment. Mr. McCue's headline appeared to be a 'tabloid-like' bannerline paraphrasing the comments of Mr. Ballmer._ »

Sur le blog de Jack Schofield, qui était présent (il écrit pour le Guardian), on peut retrouver les questions des journalistes et  les propos de Steve Ballmer, non édités. Schofield s'appuie sur un enregistrement de l'entretien. À mon avis il est souvent exagérément critique à l'égard d'Apple, mais je ne pense pas qu'il irait jusqu'à mentir sur ce point.

_*Steve Ballmer*: Let me first talk about DRM. Now we've had DRM in Windows for quite some number of years, there's nothing new about that....

*Journalist*: [interrupting] Having said that, that hasn't stopped, you know, pirates from running rampant....

*SB*: Of course not: nothing does! I mean, what's the most common format of music listened to on an iPod?

*J*: On an iPod....

*SB*: Stolen! Stolen!

*J*: [confused] On an iPod?

*SB*: Yes. Most people still steal music. [laughing] The fact that you can buy it and it's protected doesn't affect the fact that most people still steal [music]. I'd LOVE to say all problems have been solved, whether it's iPod/iTunes -- where Apple has done some nice work, no doubt about it -- but the truth of the matter is we can build these technologies, but as long as there's alternate forms of music acquisition, there will still be ways for people to steal music._

On peut reprocher à Ballmer d'avoir cité un produit Apple, ce qui n'est sans doute pas très malin de sa part, ou le reste de ses propos ou de ses opinions. Mais dans ce passage il essayait en fait de démontrer que les DRM, qu'ils soient utilisés par Microsoft ou Apple, n'empêchent pas le piratage. À quelles fins voulait-il le démontrer, a-t-il tort ou raison&#8230; ben c'est un autre débat.

Mais en tout cas la manière dont silicon.com colle les deux bouts de phrases laisse à penser que pour Ballmer Microsoft représente le camp du respect des ayants droit, alors qu'Apple inciterait au piratage. C'est malhonnête, et ils font pire dans le titre.


----------



## Onra (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article
> 
> Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?
> 
> Sacré Microsoft ... toujours aussi assoiffé.



Voleur toi même !  :mouais: 


Ah non... c'est ballmer qui l'a dit 
Conseil : ne surtout pas s'occuper de cette energue humaine  



PS: Minime est super balaise pour les réponses taillées au cordeau


----------



## iTof (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchwork, y'a du boulot pour toi !


----------



## Unlimited (5 Octobre 2004)

Merci MiniMe pour ce complément d'info indispensable. En même temps, il a peut être pas tort Balmer, c'est bien possible qu'il y ait plus de fichiers "mp3" que de fichiers légaux sur les iPods... mais c'est la meme chose pour les Rio et autres Archos...
Mon mien perso il est propre en tous les cas  :rateau: !


----------



## dajay (5 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe merci 

Effectivement, Silicon.com n'a pas fait mieux que certaines émissions People sur ce coup là...
Ok, MS n'est pas rose, mais forcer le trait à ce point est caricatural et ne peut nuire à Apple en définitive en renforcant le cliché "les gens à la pomme sont des fanatique" du fait d'une réaction trop "exagérée" à ce type d'articles.


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *SB*: Yes. Most people still steal music. [laughing] The fact that you can buy it and it's protected doesn't affect the fact that most people still steal [music]. I'd LOVE to say all problems have been solved, whether it's iPod/iTunes -- where Apple has done some nice work, no doubt about it -- but the truth of the matter is we can build these technologies, but as long as there's alternate forms of music acquisition, there will still be ways for people to steal music.[/I]


franchement (merci minime  ) je ne vois aucune attaque de ballmer contre apple   :mouais: il dit simplement ceci:

Quelle que soit la techno que l'on fasse tant qu'il y aura d'autres manieres d'avoir la musique (ce que je comprends comme p2p..) on pourra rien y changer 

La vraiment je ne vois aucune attaque, aucune    il dit simplement que (et c'est peut être la qu'il faut y voir la naissance de la polémique ou tout du moins le malentendu ) que la plupart des posseseurs d'ipod sont  des voleurs car ils possedent des mp3 telechargés illegalement...

Ce qui est a mon avis est ...vrai, dis par ballmer cela prends une autre dimension bien sûr de par ses précèdentes déclarations, mais le fait est que...


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article


Bah, c'est une habitude avec ce Monkey-Kong 

Ses avocats [et le service de com de cro$oft] ont une un savoir faire inégalable dans l'après éructation du dit kong 

nb : c'est tout de même un meneur de commerciaux comme il en existe peu 


Dis donc, mon Minimounet tu veux bien faire un résumé dans la langue de molière  :rateau:


----------



## tahitimellow (6 Octobre 2004)

Telle que je comprends l'intervention de Ballmer, il semble dire que le fait d'utiliser un format sans DRM (MP3) signifie "voler la musique". C'est là à mon sens qu'il raconte n'importe quoi : ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'a pas payé sa dîme à Microsoft (ou autre) que la musique est forcément volée. N'importe qui peut faire des MP3 à partir de ses CD et je ne vois pas où est le vol...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

"
- Faire 90% de marges sur une suite bureautique ou un système d'exploitation, ça ne s'appelle pas du vol ?
- Ah non, ça s'appelle faire du commerce !
- Ah bon ! Excusez-moi alors ! J'ai rien dit.
- De rien ! Content d'avoir pu te renseigner ! 
"


----------



## dani (7 Octobre 2004)

il adore l'ipod et il adore apple
http://www.macboy.com/cartoons/ballmer/


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

Le msMonkey-Kong est touché par l'Alzheimer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Du point de vue de Microsoft, c'est plutôt bien joué.

Ballmer critique la piraterie et dépose une petite pierre dans le jardin d'Apple fortement aidé par l'article de sillicon.com. Une lecture hâtive de ses propos peut faire croire qu'il s'attaque tout autant à Apple qu'à la piraterie alors que ce n'est pas le cas mais il illustre son exemple en citant (consciemment ou inconsciemment : je fais pas le psycho-truc) un concurrent, Apple. De ce fait, il joue sur les deux tableaux.


----------



## iTof (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Du point de vue de Microsoft, c'est plutôt bien joué.
> 
> Ballmer critique la piraterie et dépose une petite pierre dans le jardin d'Apple fortement aidé par l'article de sillicon.com. Une lecture hâtive de ses propos peut faire croire qu'il s'attaque tout autant à Apple qu'à la piraterie alors que ce n'est pas le cas mais il illustre son exemple en citant (consciemment ou inconsciemment : je fais pas le psycho-truc) un concurrent, Apple. De ce fait, il joue sur les deux tableaux.


 Mon cher Pitch,

je trouve que ces propos sont plutôt à l'avantage... d'Apple, de l'iPod et du P2P... La symbolique autour de Microsoft (Goliath) est une fois de plus amplifiée par sa tête et Ballmer en particuliers  
> le capitale sympathie entre Micro$oft et l'iPod est sans aucune mesure. Même les plus ardents défenseurs de la plate-forme Windows (hard-gamers, programmeurs divers et variés, ...) qui utiliseraient (oh, c'est pas bien ça) "le" P2P doivent se sentir directement visés...  et du même coup, pas enclin à soutenir MS dans sa conquête de la distribution musicale... enfin, c'est ce que j'en pense 
> d'un autre côté, il serait bon que Apple ne s'éloigne pas trop des (multiples et récentes pour l'instant) initiatives d'harmonisation autour des DRM...  quitte à imposer le sien qui peut se prévaloir d'une base reconnue. Euh, c'est çà Golf ?


----------



## jeromemac (7 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article
> 
> Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?
> 
> Sacré Microsoft ... toujours aussi assoiffé.



ça m'etonne pas quand on voit le tarré que c'est : 

On connaît, JeromeMac. 

On peut aller voir aussi ici, suivez les liens.  Merci de ne pas pourrir la discussion, JM.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ça m'etonne pas quand on voit le tarré que c'est


Oh, ce n'est pas un taré, c'est même un commercial hors pair et un meneur d'hommes hors catégorie 
Seulement son enthousiasme est parfois, disons, mal maîtrisé  Et encore, je ne suis pas sûr que ce ne soit pas savamment orchestré 

Il faut perdre cette habitude de porter des jugements à l'emporte pièce


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh, ce n'est pas un taré, c'est même un commercial hors pair et un meneur d'hommes hors catégorie
> Seulement son enthousiasme est parfois, disons, mal maîtrisé  Et encore, je ne suis pas sûr que ce ne soit pas savamment orchestré



Comme je l'ai dit juste un peu plus bas, je pense que c'est du fin marketing parce que pendant que l'on parle du comportement de Ballmer, Microsoft avance et se déploie. C'est une bonne tactique de diversion.


----------



## jeromemac (7 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article
> 
> Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?
> 
> Sacré Microsoft ... toujours aussi assoiffé.


 d'ailleur qu'en est - il de leur DRM?? on peut les copier sur combien de postes?? les graver combien de fois??? quelles sont leur limitation à eu les krosoft User???


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur qu'en est - il de leur DRM?? on peut les copier sur combien de postes?? les graver combien de fois??? quelles sont leur limitation à eu les krosoft User???



J'encourage à poster ce genre de questions, plutôt techniques, et hors sujet en l'occurence, sur les forums d'iGeneration.fr.

Revenons à nos moutons.


----------



## jeromemac (7 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dixit Steve Ballmer. D'après cet article
> 
> Il est quand même gonflé cet autre Steve. En tout cas on savait que Apple avec le lancement de l'iTMS soulevait un gros lièvre mais là il me semble que la guerre est carrément lancée non?
> 
> Sacré Microsoft ... toujours aussi assoiffé.


 ben je pense comme toi il es gonflé... point...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Octobre 2004)

Ca devient vraiment du n'importe quoi :mouais:


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...du fin marketing parce que pendant que l'on parle du comportement de Ballmer, Microsoft avance et se déploie. C'est une bonne tactique de diversion.


A lire au second degré  
Cro$oft est parfaitement conscient du vent mauvais qui s'annonce sur windaube et enfourche d'autres chevaux de revenus quitte à rentrer dans le tas


----------

